# 2004 Rockets Offseason happenings...



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rockets Offseason happenings...*

Just thought I'd post this thread and keep everyone updated with what the Rockets do this season. Feel free to post all kinds of rumors, FA signings and trade speculation ideas.

All but Yao expendable


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

DO NOT TRADE FRANCIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Q&A with Jonathan Feigen (Chronicle writer)



> Q: I can't agree with JDK in Denver more. Trade Yao Ming. Two seasons of being pushed around by guys half his size and he still doesn't know how to be aggressive. Do you really think aggression can be taught?
> Leong in Singapore
> 
> A: The Rockets should not and will not trade Yao Ming. NBA executives spend their careers hoping to have a player like that come their way. He is not Kevin Garnett or Tim Duncan, yet. But to give up on a hard-working, deeply-caring, 7-foot-6 center with skills after two seasons would be insane.As I said yesterday, if the Rockets put him on the block, 29 teams would line up with offers. Teams of therapists would also line up to treat whoever made the deal.
> ...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

The more I think about it, the more I doubt Franics will be traded.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Season in review: Kelvin Cato.



> One of the most obvioius needs of the Rockets this offseason is to upgrade the power forward spot with more offensive production. Cato did everything asked of him in 2003-04 but the fact is he would be better suited in a backup role, spelling Yao Ming at center or giving the Rockets another defensive presence off the bench in certain matchup situations. The four Western Conference playoff finalists - Minnesota (Kevin Garnett), the L.A. Lakers (Karl Malone), San Antonio (Tim Duncan) and Sacramento (Chris Webber) - all have standout producers at the '4' slot. *If the Rockets have designs of getting past these teams in next year's playoffs, moving Cato to a more suitable role and getting more scoring punch at the position should be a priority.*


Good analysis, PLEASE bring in Elton Brand.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Season in review: Kelvin Cato.
> 
> Good analysis, PLEASE bring in Elton Brand.


I think Brand is a great player, but do you think he'll blend in well w/ Yao? If I remember correctly Brand's a high % low post player who crashed the boards - that doesn't exactly take pressure away for Yao in the post. I think someone who can hit those outside shots, like the guys mentioned in the article and others like Rasheed, would be better fits with Yao. Would Kwame Brown be a worthwhile investment....?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Leslie Alexander has given Mitch Kupchak permission to contact Rudy T about the Laker coaching vacancy. Hard to see Rudy T turning it down.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...?slug=ap-lakers-tomjanovich&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sources have now said that the deal between the Rockets and the Magic is finalized, depending on the Bobcat expansion draft. Biggest trade in franchise history after the deal that sent Drexler to Houston. All I can say is... WOW. Not only can McGrady score, he can distribute and is the clutch player the Rockets haven't had since Hakeem retired. McGrady - Yao combination is dynamite.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1825839&partnersite=espn


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Yao will be much better with McGrady. He wasnt really comfortable or confident with Francis and Mobley dominating the offense, and while McGrady has had to take many many shots on the Magic I think that will change when he is on the Rockets, and I think Yao will benefit alot from the Francis-McGrady trade.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Yao will be much better with McGrady. He wasnt really comfortable or confident with Francis and Mobley dominating the offense, and while McGrady has had to take many many shots on the Magic I think that will change when he is on the Rockets, and I think Yao will benefit alot from the Francis-McGrady trade.


I agree & when TMac was interviewed they asked him what he would say to Yao.
He said, smiling:<b>"Yao, bring me a championship."</b>

TMac is unselfish & will get all involved and take over when he has to do so. Hopefully, this trade works out well for both teams.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Done Deal for McGrady 

7 player deal final 

McGrady carries little baggage 

Francis ready to play for Magic 

Francis departs, but not as failure 

Rockets future is now 

Houston a not-so perfect fit for T-Mac


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rocket's sign Charlie Ward and Bob Sura*

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2726398

Charlie Ward: 6'2 PG Known for his defense and perimeter shooting. Was on the Knicks team that Gumby led to the finals.

Bob Sura: 6'5 combo guard. Known for his passing, athleticism. Had a strong end of the season run with Hawks, but scored most his points at the 2 spot.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rockets, Padgett reach deal*

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2774112



> The Rockets hope to fill at least one void before their Nov. 2 season opener against the Detroit Pistons. With 14 players on the roster, the Rockets still need a backup center.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rockets trade for Mutumbo*

Houston trades: 
Piatkowski, Adrian Griffin, Mike Wilks

Chicago trades:
Dikembe Mutombo

Dawson talks about Mutumbo deal 

Rockets acquire Mutombo 

Yahoo article


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Sura undergoes back surgery*



> *Bob Sura Undergoes Back Surgery *
> 
> Houston Rockets guard Bob Sura underwent successful corrective surgery today to repair a herniated disc in his lower back. Sura incurred the injury during an off-season workout on September 1. The surgery was conducted by Dr. Robert Watkins of the Los Angeles Spine Surgery Institute. Sura’s rehabilitation is expected to last at least eight weeks.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rockets sign Ryan Bowen*

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2820941

Didn't get regular minutes in Denver last year, but put up some solid numbers in Denver from 2000-2003. Good defender with quick hands and an ability to get rebounds, great hustle player.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rockets waive David Hawkins*

Opening Day Roster:

PG: Charlie Ward / Tyronn Lue
SG: Tracy McGrady / Bostjan Nachbar
SF: Jim Jackson / Ryan Bowen 
PF: Maurice Taylor / Juwan Howard / Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming / Dikembe Mutombo / Scott Padgett

Injured list:

Bob Sura
Reece Gaines
Andre Barrett


----------

